# Tracing An Old R/o Friend



## znord737 (May 1, 2006)

Apologies if this Forum is the incorrect for posting but as the subject matter is Marine R/O related I thought this would be the best shot for obtaining info.

My request is for information or whereabouts of an Irish R/O Johnny Jones who resided on the Portmarnock Road Portmarnock County Dublin, IRELAND. 

He trained at Atlantic College Dublin during the years 1956 to 1959 qualified and subsequently went to Sea with Marconi.

I believe in the late 1960's he came ashore and settled somewhere in East Anglia where he began a new Career as a Boat Builder.

Despite telephone searches/email searches, checking with the Radio Officers Association I have not been able to obtain any information on his whereabouts.

I am just wondering whether anyone on this site may have sailed with him at some stage ?

Thank you for any information that may be forthcoming

Znord737


----------

